# Aufgaben für Einstellungstest (Azubicasting) gesucht



## c_sidi90 (19. Jan 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Unsere Firma veranstaltet in diesem Jahr mehrere Azubicastings, hierbei wird es auch eins für den Bereich des Fachinformatikers für Anwendungsentwicklung geben; welches ich betreuen werde. Da ich selbst noch zu keinem Einstellungstest in dieser Sparte gegangen bin (Studium) bin ich am grübeln, was für Aufgaben ich den Bewerbern stellen kann.

Ein schriftlicher Test ist bereits vorhanden, mir geht es um Gruppenaufgaben welche Teamwork erfordern und organisierte strukturierte Arbeitsteilung.

Eventuell habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen oder Anregungen aus euren Einstellungstesten.


----------



## Fab1 (19. Jan 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte mich als IT-Systemkaufmann beworben und wir müssten eine Konstruktionsübung  durchführen. Dabei wurde vor allem geprüft wie sich die einzelnen Bewerber in die Gruppe einbringen und auch wie genau man Anleitungen liest.

Wir waren zwei konkurrierende Gruppen. Beide mussten einen Turm bauen und die Gruppe mit dem höheren haben dann gewonnen. Ich fand die Aufgabe sehr gut, sie nahm nicht zu viel Zeit in anspruch und war auch ganz lustig.

Ich versuche mal die Aufgabenstellung wieder zugeben:

Sie haben fünf Blätter Papier, zwei Scheren, Klebstoff und ein großes Lineal (ungefähr). Versuchen sie einen möglichst hohen Turm zu bauen, welcher ohne fremde Hilfe stehen und das Lineal tragen kann. Benutzen Sie dazu das Ihnen zur Verfügung stehende Papier. Allerdings muss der Turm aus einzelnen Stücken des Papiers bestehen. Die einzelnen Stücke dürfen nicht die Breite UND auch nicht die Höhe des Lineals überschreiten. Das Team, dass den höchsten Turm baut gewinnt.


Bin nicht gerade der beste im Anleitung schreiben, war auch schon wieder eine Weile her als ich das gemacht hab. Aber es war wirklich lustig. Zeitansatz waren 25-30 Minuten glaub ich, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## c_sidi90 (19. Jan 2012)

Danke dir schonmal für deinen Beitrag, die Aufgabe find ich total genial. Kann mir zwar bildlich noch nicht wirklich ein Ergebnis vorstellen, aber da ist halt Kreativität gefragt  Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## codechaos (19. Jan 2012)

An der Uni mussten wir auch mal eine Konstruktionsübung durchführen, wir hatten 4 dicke Blätter Papier, vier normale und eine Schere, daraus sollten wir dann eine mindestens 15cm hohe Brücke bauen, die an (so gut wie) jeder Stelle eine Kaffeetasse aushält, die längste Brücke gewinnt.


----------



## pl4gu33 (19. Jan 2012)

Also ich denke gerade bei solchen Gruppentests kommts eher auf das Verhalten der Einzelnen im Team an und wie sie mit den anderen Mitgliedern umgehen, als auf die Aufgabe. Damals musste ich als IT-SE mit einer Gruppe in 20 oder 30 Minuten ein Konzept zu einer Problemstellung ausarbeiten und dann musste man eine Präsi vorbereiten und jeder musste was sagen und es wurde auch die Zusammenarbeit bewertet (is ja klar )


----------



## c_sidi90 (19. Jan 2012)

Da hast du Recht, ich würde auch gerne etwas vorbereiten zu dem jeder in der Gruppe als Vortrag etwas sagen kann. Es sollte halt  Unternehmens und Fachbezogen sein. Vlt hat ja jemand noch weitere konkrete Aufgaben.

Danke für die hilfreichen Tipps soweit !


----------



## IH (19. Jan 2012)

Hey, 

ich finde "BlackStories" ist eine super Möglichkeit, herauszufinden, wie systematisch jemand denken kann und wie korrekt er kommunizieren kann (was ja sehr wichtig ist für Informatiker meiner Meinung nach).

Dabei liest einer etwas vor, wie zB:
Ein Mann in einer Telefonzelle ist tot.
oder
Noch bevor er sie gesehen hatte, war er schon tot. Sie hatte ihn noch nichteinmal berühren müssen.
(Ein Cowboy war unterwegs auf seinem Pferd. Plötzlich fängt eine Klapperschlange direkt vor dem Pferd an zu klappern. Es erschrickt und wirft den Cowboy ab, welcher durch den Aufprall stirbt).

Die anderen müssen nun durch Ja/Nein-Fragen versuchen herauszufinden, was passiert ist.
Wenn du das mal mit ein paar Leuten spielst wirst du sehr schnell merken
- wer sich an eine neue Aufgabe schnell gewöhnen kann
- wer sich systematisch zum Ergebnis vorarbeitet
- wer über den Tellerrand hinausdenken kann / kreativ ist
- wer einfach clever ist und wer nicht
- wer seine Fragen so aufbaut, dass sie zum Ergebnis führen

Beispiel: 
Nicht so clevere Fragen: War die Telefonzelle rot? Ist ein Flugzeug auf die Telefonzelle gestürzt?
Clevere Fragen: Hat der Mann zum Zeitpunkt seines Todes telefoniert? Hat ihn das Gesprächsthema emotional erregt?


----------



## Gossi (19. Jan 2012)

Im Konkretenfall als Anwendungsentwickler könnte man auch ein Scheinprodukt an jede Gruppe übergeben (also eine ausgedachte oder bekannte Software), dazu ein paar Merkmale und Zahlen und dann als Aufgabenstellung ne Präsi.

Könnte so aussehen (als Beispiel):

Produkt: Eclipse

Besonderheiten: Marktführer, wird von der Community unterstüzt

Features: Auto-Vervollständigung, eingebaute Konsole. eingebauter Webbrowser usw....

Und anhand dieser Daten soll dann eine Präsi erstellt werden, die die Jury davon überzeugt, dass dieses Produkt das richtige sei.


----------



## Fab1 (24. Jan 2012)

[OT]wird von euren angehenden Azubis eigentlich bereits Programmiererfahrung erwartet? Hat mich einfach mal interessiert.[/OT]


----------



## schalentier (24. Jan 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> Und anhand dieser Daten soll dann eine Präsi erstellt werden, die die Jury davon überzeugt, dass dieses Produkt das richtige sei.



Was hat das mit Fachinformatik zu tun? Das ist doch eher ne Anforderung an einen Verkaeufer, oder?


----------



## HimBromBeere (24. Jan 2012)

Nicht direkt. Auch als Informatiker wird man gelegentlich in Gelegenheiten kommen, wo man sein Produkt irgendwie verteidigen muss, sei es dem Chef gegenüber, der wissen will, was das Neue und Innvative daran ist, oder ein Kongress, dem man sein völlig neuartiges Konzeot vorstellen muss. Soll heißen: du musst deine eigenen Produkte auch selbst ein wenig vermarkten können, sonst wird niemand deine Programme auch nur ansehen.


----------

